# AirVideo Server à distance



## darknat (6 Février 2012)

Bonjour, 
J'ai une problématique. J'ai téléchargé l'application AirVideo Server sur mon MAC et mon Ipad. 
Comment faire pour pouvoir visualiser ses films (stocké dans le Mac) sur mon Ipad (qui ne serait pas sur le même réseau que le Mac).
Merci d'avance.
J'ai une freebox révolution.


----------



## arbaot (9 Février 2012)

remote access en anglais


----------

